# Should I Get Him?



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello everyone! There is this little mouse that I want(Mom still has to say yes! ), his name is Ziggy, but he is currently at a chinchilla "rescue"...and breeding facility. I will link the site but I am just scared that his $10 adoption fee will be go the breeding. 

I don't really like the breeding of any animal, but this site has a lot to offer, so I just got over my opinons. I do NOT intend on breeding him.

But at a few points my friend said: for $10 and a mouse gets a home...I'd do it. And if my mom gives the ok, I would be willing to do a tour of the facilities to see how it looks. It would be a bit of a drive, but it would be worth it to me. What do you guys think: Get the mouse or don't get him?

He is on the bottom half of the page.
http://www.nwichinchillas.com/availablechinchillas.htm


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Generally breeding/rescue operations give me pause, but there are ethical breeders out there and from what I can tell these people look alright. They only rescue mice, rats, etc so that's a plus.

I'd check it out and if you feel comfortable with the facility take him. Mice don't get adopted too often so I'm sure he'll be glad of a home.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you. I spoke with someone who knows the breeder/owner and she breeds for a small hobby, however , he is nippy. I can deal with nippy though.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

Turns out the little guy got adopted today. I hope it was to a good home!


----------

